# 3D  STUDIO MAX



## Majik Imaje

MY favorite program.. .. to play in.. .. & draw!

-=These are knot.. .. photographs=-

I personally created each of these.. in a program called 3D Studio Max


----------



## Sw1tchFX

3dsmax is great. I used to be pretty good with it, but haven't used it in a forever. I could probably still recreate these, for the exception of a few special effects.


----------



## Majik Imaje

Oh how I need help! ha ha ha ha ha.!!


----------



## markc

Pretty cool. I used to play around with various 3D software, including POV-Ray. This was back before there was a good modeler for it (and on my 286), so I coded all the coordinates and applied textures by hand in a data text file. Graph paper came in very handy.

The data files look like this:



> #include "shapes.inc"
> #include "colors.inc"
> #include "textures.inc"
> 
> camera {
> location <59 20 -48>
> direction <0 0 1>
> up <0 1 0>
> right <1.33 0 0>
> look_at <0 0 1>
> }
> 
> object {
> light_source { <800 600 -200>
> colour White
> }
> }
> 
> #declare Pawn = union {
> sphere { <0 7 0> 1.5 }
> 
> quadric { Ellipsoid
> scale <1.2 0.3 1.2>
> translate <0 5.5 0>
> }
> 
> intersection {
> plane { <0 1 0> 5.5 }
> quadric { Hyperboloid_Y
> translate <0 5 0>
> scale <0.5 1 0.5>
> }
> plane { <0 -1 0> -2.5 }
> }



[/old fart reminisce]


----------



## Sw1tchFX

This is the only render I have on my computer, I don't have 3dsmax installed anymore Otherwise I could show a whole bunch of other projects too.


----------



## Majik Imaje

what will "they' think of next !

this was created, by me, in: 3d studo max


----------



## Majik Imaje




----------



## Majik Imaje




----------



## Majik Imaje




----------



## Majik Imaje

IT TOOK ME MONTHS.. .. MANY MONTHS.. .. playing with my sons initials..

to come up with THEIR business name!

Mark Andrew,Jesse,Isaiah,Khris = MAJIK   IMAJE = SAME (LAST NAME E)


----------



## JimmyAtlantis

I wish I would've stuck with working with 3ds max.


----------



## Majik Imaje

go...download a trial copy from autodesk.com

CONTACT ME.. I will help you get started very quickly

I just finished a tutorial that I wrote.. 

all visual images click by click what to do

to take one cube.. and turn it into  this using just one BOX!


----------



## Majik Imaje




----------



## Majik Imaje

I live in this program. Literally. I even "dream" in this program.


----------



## Majik Imaje

This was made.. for some Prison Guards!! by special Request !


----------



## Majik Imaje




----------



## Majik Imaje

.. .. .. Tigluk goes hunting! .. .. but he is not outside where he thought he was!

welcome to the wonderful deceptive world of 3d studio max

http://majikimaje.com/Hunting.zip

enjoy ! (chuckle)!


----------



## joyride

I wish that I could use 3ds, Im trying to learn it right now.  I dont need it for modeling, just rendering.  I've been playing around with V-ray, but it is going slow.  Right now I use Rhino with flamingo, brazil, bongo and some other renderers to create products.  However, 3ds renders much more realistically.

Did this last year for class, but I dont like the way that Flamingo addresses the lighting and textures.


----------



## Majik Imaje

I am truely obsessed with learning this difficult program. It has one incredibly steep learning curve! and to have to learn this with virtually no help, was very difficult for me to keep pushing to learn this technology.

It is just "another fascinating world" to explore!  I can get you up to speed so quickly in 3D studio max. I have a good solid foundation to build upon.. it doesn't mtter what your trying to learn.. you must have a solild understanding of the "basics" before you can go on to create, "anything" out of nothing!  that is pretty amazing and spectacular to me.


----------

